# boot issue on net5501 - between boot0 and boot1



## none (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi,

I got some weird thing going here and can't find help. I have a net5501 that uses sata disk. Its disk just died after running OK FreeBSD 11.1-R. When I updated it using svnlite and make buildworkd and buildkernel it never could boot again. So I changed the disk and installed vanilla 11.2-R i386 on another SATA disk and boots fine. To make it serial enabled I use the option after install and change /etc/ttys, add console="comconsole" on /boot/loader.conf and use the line:

boot0cfg -Bv -b /boot/boot0sio da0

This first SATA disk all went fine. So I decided to use an Intel SSD 330 Series. All steps above were repeated and when I try to boot it gets stuck in the same place the dead disk stopped:


```
POST: 012345689bcefghips1234ajklnopqr,,,tvwxy








comBIOS ver. 1.33c 20080626  Copyright (C) 2000-2008 Soekris Engineering.

net5501

0512 Mbyte Memory                        CPU Geode LX 500 Mhz

Pri Sla  INTEL SSDSC2CT240A3             LBA Xlt 1024-255-63  134 Gbyte

Slot   Vend Dev  ClassRev Cmd  Stat CL LT HT  Base1    Base2   Int
-------------------------------------------------------------------
0:01:2 1022 2082 10100000 0006 0220 08 00 00 A0000000 00000000 10
0:06:0 1106 3053 02000096 0117 0210 08 40 00 0000E101 A0004000 11
0:07:0 1106 3053 02000096 0117 0210 08 40 00 0000E201 A0004100 05
0:08:0 1106 3053 02000096 0117 0210 08 40 00 0000E301 A0004200 09
0:09:0 1106 3053 02000096 0117 0210 08 40 00 0000E401 A0004300 12
0:14:0 168C 0013 02000001 0116 0290 08 40 00 A0010000 00000000 10
0:20:0 1022 2090 06010003 0009 02A0 08 40 80 00006001 00006101
0:20:2 1022 209A 01018001 0005 02A0 08 00 00 00000000 00000000
0:21:0 1022 2094 0C031002 0006 0230 08 00 80 A0020000 00000000 15
0:21:1 1022 2095 0C032002 0006 0230 08 00 00 A0021000 00000000 15

 1 Seconds to automatic boot.   Press Ctrl-P for entering Monitor.
Keyboard: no
//bboooott//ccoonnffiigg::  --hh  --PP


                       0
                                     y

                                           1
                                                            )
  /
                    '

                                                                .
O
```

Now I don't know how to solve this. I believe the issue is on boot process, but I don't know how to deep further here. If anyone could help. Thanks,

none


----------



## none (Aug 8, 2018)

Just an update: I got to find out that the point it stops is the bootloader prompt, but I can't see the output from commands. I could not go any further though.


----------



## none (Aug 9, 2018)

Update: installing 11.1R solved the problem, as suggested for me on another forum. I guess 11.2R has some issues on that. Will wait for 11.3R.

none


----------



## SirDice (Aug 9, 2018)

Note that 11.1 will be EoL in about a month or so (September 2018). FreeBSD 11.3 won't be scheduled for release until 2019. That's assuming there's even a 11.3 release being planned at all. It likely will as support for the 11 branch is to be 5 years, 11.0-RELEASE came out in October 2016, adding 5 years to that puts the EoL for 11 somewhere in 2021. But 12.0 will be released first, that's scheduled for later this year (November).


----------



## none (Aug 9, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Note that 11.1 will be EoL in about a month or so (September 2018). FreeBSD 11.3 won't be scheduled for release until 2019. That's assuming there's even a 11.3 release being planned at all. It likely will as support for the 11 branch is to be 5 years, 11.0-RELEASE came out in October 2016, adding 5 years to that puts the EoL for 11 somewhere in 2021. But 12.0 will be released first, that's scheduled for later this year (November).



Sure, I am concerned about this issue. But it was not booting, so I had to make a choice to have it running again. And unfortunatelly all my tries for help led moe to that solution I posted above. It was really weird that one disk never booted, one boots fine (old one, won't solve my issue will just postpone) and using msata to sata adpter led the kernel not seeing my disk, despite the boot process can find it. I had to choose 



Phishfry said:


> You are issuing this coomand:
> `boot0cfg -Bv -b /boot/boot0sio da0`
> 
> I had some troubles with boot0sio my self on APU2, have you tried dropping it off:
> `boot0cfg -Bv -b /boot/boot0 da0`



My apu2 never complaints about boot0sio, but that was not tested. I will try to test it on the old disk. Can't test again on the new one. I just can work on it at night when I am at home, so format it all again will take too much time. But using this boot0 will I be able to see all boot through the serial line? Not having that  is not a showstopper, but not desireble though.

Thanks for both of you for feedback.

none


----------



## none (Oct 13, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Note that 11.1 will be EoL in about a month or so (September 2018). FreeBSD 11.3 won't be scheduled for release until 2019. That's assuming there's even a 11.3 release being planned at all. It likely will as support for the 11 branch is to be 5 years, 11.0-RELEASE came out in October 2016, adding 5 years to that puts the EoL for 11 somewhere in 2021. But 12.0 will be released first, that's scheduled for later this year (November).



An update:

I got the new version 11.2 running fine, and the boot is ok just by replacing all files in /boot directory with the contents from FreeBSD 11.1R i386 ISO image. Just replaced the kernel directory, of course.

Now I have this:


```
uname -a
FreeBSD xxx11.2-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE-p4 #1 r339100: Mon Oct  8 05:59:55 -03 2018     root@xxx.xxx:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/net5501  i386
```

Is this any kind of bug?

The soekris net5501 is old and will not increase in use, but they are fully functional and will be a great SOHO router.

Thanks,

none


----------

